# Just checked one off my list



## fordmike65 (Mar 24, 2018)

Just started servicing. Plated pieces are in amazing shape. Paint phenomenal... especially for what it is. I've only seen a couple, and nowhere near this nice of shape. Normally I'd say it's a condition 8 bike, but gotta bump it up a point due to most of these being beat, missing pieces, paint badly faded or missing completely.

Just a couple sneak peeks for now until I have it on the road. More to come soon...

Those of you that know, please don't spoil it. I plan to post up lots of pics this weekend.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 24, 2018)

Like what I’m seeing....


----------



## stezell (Mar 24, 2018)

I've been keeping an eye out, lol!


----------



## eddie_bravo (Mar 24, 2018)

Finally getting that Schwinn on the road huh!


Eddie Bravo 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Mar 24, 2018)

Not Schwinn- Colson... He`s a Colson Man...------Cowboy


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 24, 2018)

Lol! That is a Colson fork though.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Mar 24, 2018)

Cowboy in NC said:


> Not Schwinn- Colson... He`s a Colson Man...------Cowboy




Got to give Mike a hard time!



Eddie Bravo 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## ivrjhnsn (Mar 24, 2018)

A teaser post,,,nice


----------



## catfish (Mar 24, 2018)

I was wondering who bought this! Congratulations!


----------



## Rides4Fun (Mar 24, 2018)

I’m still new to this game so my thoughts are going in many directions.  I’m going make my guess and see if I am even remotely close.  Looking forward to the final reveal with pics!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 24, 2018)

Rides4Fun said:


> I’m still new to this game so my thoughts are going in many directions.  I’m going make my guess and see if I am even remotely close.  Looking forward to the final reveal with pics!



It's really nothing that extraordinary or rare. It's the condition that really sets it apart, and the fact that I'm a big nerd for these bikes. Just happy to find one that isn't pieced together or disintegrating...


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 24, 2018)

That's not one of them Fairy bikes is it?


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 24, 2018)

It's a King Size Heavy Duti.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Mar 24, 2018)

Ohh my God....you bought a schwinn mike !


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 24, 2018)

Finally got that Schwinn breeze you were after hung congratulations can't wait to see it on the streets  FordMike looks like she's a clean one


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 24, 2018)

Don’t forget to rub it with a potato and put on a layer or two of clear coat ... I hear it makes it worth more or something..!!!!! [emoji8]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 24, 2018)

Couple more teasers. Burning the midnight oil tonight...


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## eddie_bravo (Mar 24, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 776338 View attachment 776339 View attachment 776340 View attachment 776341




My guess
‘39 Colon Snap tank


Eddie Bravo 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 25, 2018)

Wheelset serviced, trued & new chaintreads mounted.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 25, 2018)

eddie_bravo said:


> My guess
> ‘39 Colon Snap tank
> 
> 
> ...



Close....but no cigar. Schwinn Double Bar Roadster!


----------



## geosbike (Mar 25, 2018)

tell us more about  the flathead, but the condition of your Schwinn is very nice.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 25, 2018)

geosbike said:


> tell us more about  the flathead, but the condition of your Schwinn is very nice.



Wish it was mine George. Belongs to my buddy Steve. We had a couple cold ones while he trued my wheels and talked shop about his '29 build.


----------



## Rollo (Mar 25, 2018)

... Is this the thread that sucked you in? ... https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/post-your-schwinn-double-bar-roadsters.66564/

... (more pics of your buddy Steve's deuce shelled flatheaded A bone please) ...


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 25, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Wheelset serviced, trued & new chaintreads mounted. View attachment 776350



My favorite combo, black wheels and black walls.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 25, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Wish it was mine George. Belongs to my buddy Steve. We had a couple cold ones while he trued my wheels and talked shop about his '29 build.




One would think you would know how to do this by now[emoji848].... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 25, 2018)

Caught Ford Mike  test riding his new Bicycle after he got it all put together looks great brother can't wait to see you at the next ride sorry I spoiled it for everybody but now everybody knows what you're riding


----------



## SHO2010 (Mar 25, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Wheelset serviced, trued & new chaintreads mounted. View attachment 776350



I love the fatties.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Mar 25, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Close....but no cigar. Schwinn Double Bar Roadster!




NO FREAKIN WAY !!!
A SCHWINN ? !!!

Ugh,  that’s it ...  that Tall Iver is now surrender to me !



Eddie Bravo 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 25, 2018)

SHO2010 said:


> I love the fatties.



Me too! You should see my wife.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 25, 2018)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Me too! You should see my wife.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 25, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


>



It’s o.k., she’s not a member here.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 25, 2018)

Couple pics from today's maiden voyage. Schwinns ride AMAZING! Can't believe I've been missing out all this time! I'm a Schwinner for life!


----------



## Rollo (Mar 25, 2018)

... Waiting for the glamour shots ...


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 25, 2018)

Rollo said:


> ... Waiting for the glamour shots ...


----------



## Rollo (Mar 25, 2018)

... Marvelous!!! ... Congrats on an awesome ride!   ...


----------



## SHO2010 (Mar 25, 2018)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Me too! You should see my wife.



Screwed that up should have been flatties . No offense to any wives meant I don't need that kind of agravation.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 25, 2018)

SHO2010 said:


> Screwed that up should have been flatties . No offense to any wives meant I don't need that kind of agravation.


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 25, 2018)

So Gangster!! Love the black wheels!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 25, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> So Gangster!! Love the black wheels!!



Me too! Lit states plated wheels on all models. First I've seen with painted rims and I love it!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 25, 2018)

BTW, saddle is not original, tho similar to what should be on it. Unfortunately the bike came with a later one, so this will do for now.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 25, 2018)

Anyone got the correct Schwinn badge? Someone musta swiped it and screwed this crappy one in...




I left the original trussrod bracket at work, so I had to raid the Vault.


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 25, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Anyone got the correct Schwinn badge? Someone musta swiped it and screwed this crappy one in...
> View attachment 777120




@barnyguey


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 25, 2018)

Here's the correct badge for your rare twin bar Typhoon.  

   Super cool Typhoon by the way.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 25, 2018)

You begged me to sell you mine, I said “No Mike, you need to find your own”. 

You’re welcome for that tough love. See how things work out?


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 25, 2018)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 777135
> 
> You begged me to sell you mine, I said “No Mike, you need to find your own”.
> 
> You’re welcome for that tough love. See how things work out?



Do you know where I can find a chrome guard? Pretty happy mine came equipped with those rare Gothic fenders everyone fusses about. How bout a locking fork?


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 25, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Do you know where I can find a chrome guard? Pretty happy mine came equipped with those rare Gothic fenders everyone fusses about. How bout a locking fork?




Yeah the peaked gothics are a nice touch. Great bike, bring it up for the SF rides this year.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 26, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Me too! Lit states plated wheels on all models. First I've seen with painted rims and I love it!



If the lit says chrome then I would strip those wheels and send them out to the plater


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 26, 2018)

Thats the funkiest looking Schwinn I ever saw.
I thought Schwinn only made good looking bikes.
It must of been some one off batch that were made for the Special Olympics or something.
I guess that would explain that headbadge.


----------

